# German company Walimex supposedly making a slew of native M mounted lenses.



## archiea (May 13, 2015)

Hey Gang,

There I was, wandering the internet all alone like, and I came upon this:

http://walimexpro.de/de/objektiv/video-objektiv/canon-m.html

Anyone here read german?


----------



## archiea (May 13, 2015)

HA HA!! I found zee Ingleesh version for the site... you can read it in english ... SNEL!

http://walimexpro.de/en/lens/video-lens/canon-m.html


----------



## archiea (May 13, 2015)

Also in Amazon UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=Walimex%20Pro%20canon%20M


----------



## NorbR (May 13, 2015)

Walimex is one of the brand names of the Samyang/Rokinon/Bower/etc gang. 

Most of the lenses listed as Canon M mount are actually their regular DSLR lenses fitted with a built-in adapter (ie. extension + bayonet M mount). So you don't gain anything in terms of size, compared to mounting the EF version on the EF/EF-M adapter. 

Only a few of those lenses are truly designed for mirrorless, e.g. the 8mm fisheye, the 12mm f2, and others I may forget.


----------

